# 2014 Cruze Factory backup camera w/aftermarket NAV



## sickcrewcab (Nov 25, 2013)

Anybody have a 14 Cruze that they have installed an aftermarket radio in, that came with factory backup camera without factory navigation? I'm wondering if the backup camera is linked to the factory radio in anyway. I'm looking to install a double DIN nav and I know I need a harness to retain steering wheel controls, door chime, etc. Just do not want to lose the factory backup camera. Yes I used the search function.


----------



## aznightrider (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm looking to do this as well. I really like the set up of the Mylink, but would rather have an Android powered head unit. Not much out there about this topic.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

How's the picture quality of the backup camera on the 2014 Cruze?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

2013Cruze said:


> How's the picture quality of the backup camera on the 2014 Cruze?


 Excellent! I do see a thin vertical line that always appears in a different part of the screen but it works great! I don't have the Nav though.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Excellent! I do see a thin vertical line that always appears in a different part of the screen but it works great! I don't have the Nav though.


Good to hear. Was just wondering because on the 2013 Cruze the color is very bland.


----------



## aznightrider (Feb 13, 2014)

I am looking to do this as well and not finding any info.


----------

